# Here's another 9.2.1 bug y'all to wrap your brains around...



## iPenguin (Aug 27, 2001)

Simply put, I've got no sound in 9.2.1...

More in detail, the volume control in the control strip tells me that the sound is about halfway up... In the Sound control panel it tells me that the alert volume is all the way up, and main volume is all the way down. if I try to move the main volume up, the menu bar flashes, and the slider pops back to the left side of the slide.

And also in the Sound control panel, the speakers tab is greyed out... 

Do you think my iMac's speakers aren't supported???

And has anyone checked out the Appearance control panel? There's a bunch of new desktop's and themes...  

(Dang... I spend practically two days downloading this thing and now I don't got no sound...  figures...)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 27, 2001)

Is the mute button checked in the sound control panel?


----------



## iPenguin (Aug 28, 2001)

Nope, it's not.

(I wish it was though...)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 28, 2001)

I think it travels electronically! My Ibook has been infected. Everything is very low volume, and the sound is grainy like a 64 KBps MP3. Give me a few min and ill check OS X, of yeah, this is 9.2.


----------



## Vulcan (Sep 3, 2001)

I've got three possible causes for your.  The most likely is a an extensions conflict.
Go into Extensions Manager and set it to Mac OS 9.2 All and restart and see if the issue is still there. If it's gone, you probably have your standard extension conflict.

If you need help troubleshooting this problem, go to your Mac Help.  It has a nice explanation on how to perform "Extensions Troubleshooting."

If that doesn't fix it, it could be corrupt  sound preferences or PRAM/NVRAM settings.

Disconnect all peripherals include any USB hubs. Go into you System folder and drag the sound prefs to the desktop and restart while still in the Mac OS 9.2 All extension set. 

Restart and hold down command+Option+P and R for three chimes. 

Hope this helps. 
Vulcan


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 3, 2001)

I like the new Appearance settings!!!!!!!!


----------



## iPenguin (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks vulcan. Nest time I restart into OS 9 I'll try those things.

In appearance I especially like the additions of the plain white and grey desktops.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 4, 2001)

My problem seems to have cleared itself up on its own.


----------



## iPenguin (Sep 5, 2001)

I think mine did too. Either that or TechTool Lite fixed it... 

Thank You everyone!


----------

